# Several problems!!



## Paulb (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi

I have a few problems with my Silvia and I was hoping someone could give me some advice. I fitted a service kit 6 months ago, so all thermostats should be OK. The machine heats up and pulls a nice shot. The thermostat for coffee seems to be working fine, i have leave the machine turned on for hours and it trips on\off perfectly. The problems I am having are



Most of the lights on the buttons do not work (see photo). Does anyone know if there are bulbs that can blow? or does this indicate that there is an issue with something else? I have checked all wiring connections and they are all solid. the main


When I switch on steam I hear a lot of cracking\banging from the boiler after a few minutes, it does make steam at an ok pressure but I think either ther heating element or thermostat could be the problem.


And advice on the above?

I am thinking about purchasing new switches and a new heating element, but I am not 100% confident on what the issues are.

Thanks

P


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Paulb said:


> When I switch on steam I hear a lot of cracking\banging from the boiler after a few minutes


 Most likely this is to do with limescale.



Paulb said:


> Most of the lights on the buttons do not work


 I find very unusual for all 3 lights to be faulty all at the same time, with the exception of 2 (presumably, as they are not circled - hot water and heating element switch).

I bet it's something else.


----------



## Paulb (Apr 11, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Most likely this is to do with limescale.
> 
> I find very unusual for all 3 lights to be faulty all at the same time, with the exception of 2 (presumably, as they are not circled - hot water and heating element switch).
> 
> I bet it's something else.


 Thanks,

limescale is a problem here, I did open the boiler a few months ago and there was a build up. I cleaned it all off so it "should" be ok. I do descale it every 2-3 weeks.

I agree with you that 3 lights at the same time is unusual, thats what prompted me to post here. Its hard to believe that 3 bulbs blew at the same time. But the wiring looks quite simple & the connections look good. Is there a replacement wiring kit that can be purchased?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Paulb said:


> Thanks,
> 
> limescale is a problem here, I did open the boiler a few months ago and there was a build up. I cleaned it all off so it "should" be ok. I do descale it every 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I agree with you that 3 lights at the same time is unusual, thats what prompted me to post here. Its hard to believe that 3 bulbs blew at the same time. But the wiring looks quite simple & the connections look good. Is there a replacement wiring kit that can be purchased?


 I think your next step is to get a multimetre out and check connections, continuity, resistance etc. Make sure you know what you are doing. Otherwise, get a qualified engineer to sort things out for you.


----------



## Paulb (Apr 11, 2018)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I think your next step is to get a multimetre out and check connections, continuity, resistance etc. Make sure you know what you are doing. Otherwise, get a qualified engineer to sort things out for you.


 Where is the fun in that!!!

I have a multi meter so Ill have a check and see what I can find.

Im purchasing a new machine at the moment so restoring this could be a mini project.


----------

